# Embarrassing Question, But Here It Goes....



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Do any of you ever have clotting during your period?? Is that NORMAL?? I'm used to having some, but it seems like this month is especially bad, and it has me a little worried. I just wondered if anyone else has experienced this??Does excessive clotting ever warrant a call in to the doctor?? Another thing I've noticed with this month is that my cramping is a lot worse than normal. Actually, this reminds me a little bit of when I had my miscarriage back in 1994, but I'm sure that's not what this is. I think it's just a really bad cycle this time around







Thanks in advance for the advice...


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I had lots of clotting this month as well. For me, I thought it was due to not getting my period for a long time. (continuously taking my pill then letting myself have a period)It's always a good idea to go to the doctor if you are worried. Clotting can be normal or be a sign of other things. Best to make sure and not worry. Don't want your IBS to get involved too!







Take care.------------------A positive attitude may not solve all your problems...but it WILL annoy enough people to be worth the effort


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Hi AMcCall- I'm not going to ask you your age, but if you're close to when perimenopause could begin I may be able to give you some insight. Of course if this is something that continues to bother you, seek your doctors advice. When you reach perimenopausal age, and your hormones start wreaking havoc, your uterine lining can grow thicker--thus heavier and more erratic periods. And also more painful as the thickened lining breaks free from the uterus. I questioned my doctor about the same symptoms. Usually the worse the cramps got, Iknew I was in for heavier bleeding, and more 'clots'. Size range varied from very small, to "Oh, no!!!!!" size. I was told that it was normal at this stage of the game, and not to worry. I was given progesterone to take every other month (10-day course) to make sure I would shed more normally every month (to avoid build-up). Prior to this, I had always been very normal in the timing of my cycle (28 days). Oh the joys of aging, huh?


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

I had a hysterectomy in March of 2000, so it's been a while, but I do remember. The clotting was horrible for me all my years. I didn't have regular periods, so they were worse some months than others. Also, I went through infertility and didn't know I was pregnant until I was miscarrying in 7/98. The clots looked really different then. In my opinion, I think they do warrant a call to the doctor and a pregnancy test. At best it will set your mind at ease. Also, the doctor may be able to give you some tips for thinning your clots if they are painful and cause horrible cramps or give you medication to help.Good luck.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Endometriosis?Miscarriage?


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

Since you're periods are a lot more painful this month all of a sudden and you have excessive clotting going on, that could mean that you have Endometriosis, Fibroids or possibly ovarian cysts. I'm not sure though if ovarian cysts are a possibility.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

I am 52 later this month and for years have had the occasional clotting but not always: usually when it hurts like 'ell and is a very short period (three days usually). More 'ordinary' periods are less painfull and last longer. I was told it's mainly my age and to drink loads of water and cuddle hot water bottles when possible. Oddly, a hot bottle on the back of my neck helps - heaven knows why but it does! All the best.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Mmm - pressure points for gallbladder are along the base of the skull - maybe pressure points for other abdominal areas are also back of the neck?Just a thought...------------------*JennT*


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks all....I don't think it could have anything to do with menopause, because I'm only 28. But the clotting has been so BAD this month. And the cramping is terrible too. The only thing I can think of that I've done different is that I started taking birth control last month, because my periods got all wacky on me again. But I remember from taking birth control before that it seemed to make my periods lighter and a lot less painful. So I'm not sure why this month is so bad. I'm sure it can't be a miscarriage, because my husband has had some health problems over the last few weeks, and to be quite blunt about it, welllllllllll, there hasn't a lot of, ummmmmmmmm, baby dancing, if you get what I'm saying??!!?? LOL







!! So I know that's not it...As far as endemetriosis, I'm not sure if that could be it or not, as I've never had it before. I'm going for my yearly check-up in December, so I will have to ask my doctor about it then. I guess I will just grin and bear it this month, and PRAY that it will all be over soon!! Thanks ladies...[This message has been edited by AMcCall (edited 10-11-2001).]


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

You crack me up!







"Baby dancing"... I like that! I think the clots are the reason you are experiencing lots more pain. I'm a clot veteran...used to get some pretty bad ones before I was on the pill. It feels a heck of a lot worse when you're passing a clot than when you are passing the usual period stuff. A few times, my period was winding down and really light, and I wasn't cramping, and then I would start cramping bad and feeling horrible...and later i'd find out I had been passing a clot! Other times my cramps would get much worse, and I'd feel nauseated, shakey, etc. and it was because i had passed a big clot. I passed some bigger than nickels...my mom used to get quarter-sized ones. It's a LOT more painful as the clots get bigger...I've found that a warm/hot bath helps me to feel better... soothes the cramps some, and something about it helps clots and flow to come out more easily. And a heating bad, or even a sweater in your lap if you're at work or something, can help.Some women also report that having an orgasm relieves cramps at least somewhat. Who knows if that's because of endorphins released, or the muscles relaxing, or both. I tested that theory during a particularly painful period a while back, and it did seem to help. Particularly if done in a warm bath. And a bunch of clots came out due to the muscle contractions, and rather than hurting while passing them, it wasn't a bad experience....I'm wondering if the type of pill your dr has you on is part of the problem. Most pills reduce flow and clotting and make periods less painful for women. But some have only one of hte two hormones in them, and maybe those have a different effect? I'd mention this to your dr, since it isn't a regular thing for you (and be grateful for that!) Or you could give it one more month to see if it happens again. You can probably put a call into your dr's office for advice and might not have to go in. But for me, being on the pill reduced my monster cramps with lots of clots to really mean cramps (but less horrible than the monster ones) with fewer and smaller clots.I hope you don't have more of those nasty clots and stuff...ain't it fun being a woman? Seriously, tho, I hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

Any change in your periods should be looked at.And while we are talking about this. If you have been through menopause and start spotting...even very very lightly (staining almost) GO TO A DOCTOR and get it checked out.I am 2 years post menopause. I was getting this staining. And then I passed one clot.Reminded me of my last 4 periods which were six months apart. So I was figuring this was kindof a last hurrah for the baby factory. My husband says (several times) "e-mail Judi" who is a friend of ours who is a gynocologist.Well, she said "GO NOW to a Dr. Post menopausal bleeding is NEVER normal."The end result is that the week after the cowards attack on America I was diagnosed with Uterine cancer. I would have ignored the symptoms. As it is we have good reason to believe we have caught it early. There is a 95% 5 year cure rate if caught early. Next week (the 18th) I go in for a hysterectomy. They will also take the fallopian tubes and the ovaries. It will be a vertical incision so they can sample the lymph nodes. By the way, I have to do a bowel prep prior to surgery. Figured after my colonoscopy it would be 5 years before I had to do THAT again. (smile)All cancers (and I think it would be safe to extend that to most anything) are more treatable if caught early. Over 32,000 women a year get uterine (sometimes called endometrial) cancer. 4th behind breast, lung and colon. If you have to have a cancer, uterine is the one to get. Very treatable...again...if caught early.I am in a very good space with this. I have a wonderful support system. Friends are praying, lighting candles, casting spells and sending good vibes. I think because all that positive energy is flowing toward me I am meeting this challenge with laughter and confidence that I and my medical team will deal with it successfully.I share this with you not to get sympathy (though all good thoughts are heartfelt appreciated) but to urge you to check things out when something "isn't quite right".Katie


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Good advice KatieM.I should have mentioned that prior to my being given the progesterone to get my periods back on track, I had a full gyno check along with a vaginal ultrasound, pap, etc. You have my positive thoughts and prayers . You certainly have the right attitude. Glad it was caught early. Best wishes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2001)

AMcCall Make sure you get Tested for ALL female proplems concerning your period. I got the scare of my life last Dec. when I was told I had a fibroid tumor large enough to cause me lots of problems such heavy bleeding with clots.KatieM. Best wishes to you. I was 2 years postmenopause. (See above) Had a total hysterectomy last march. Visit www.hystersysters.com Lots of helpful support there. women helping women. Thinking of you with prayers.------------------L.B.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

HiI am 41 and I started having heavy clotting when I was thirtyish with horrible pain. Before this I had very light periods but still with pain. It got so bad that I had a laparoscopy and was checked out for endometriosis. While I was waiting for the laparoscopy I was given the pill in the hope it would ease things OUCH it did not - it made it worse. I also have IBS and generally do not eat wheat or milk but to compensate for this I ate lots of soya products and this seemed to make things much worse. I then got so fed up of it all I started comfort eating bread and the next month I was spotting for nearly the whole month and had a very heavy and painful period. I found out that the wheat and soya where like consuming oestrogen as was the pill I had been taking.I did some investigating and found that a possible theory for my problems was oestrogen dominance. I also found out that oestrogen is 'part' of many pesticides used in agriculture and plastics particularly if heated. I had been using plastic cookware in the microwave for years. I stopped the bread, soya, pill, and plastic cookware and started using natural progesterone which I read about on the web. I did not have endometriosis and although the laparoscopy made my periods worse for two months I was glad to know I did not have anything life threatening. I agree with the other posts that it is important to be checked out by a qualified doctor and hopefully work with your doctor.As to the natural progesterone. The clots have not disappeared but the pain has reduced dramatically, also helped by the great painkillers my doctor prescribed. I reduced the number I took by half in the first six months of trying natural progesterone. Previously I used to spend 3 days in bed and now I am up and about going to bed intermittently when necessary. For me the other great benefit is that it has regularised my menstrual cycle which was becoming even longer and less easy to predict since the pill. I hope this helps in some wayTake careGillian


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I started clotting with my periods around the time I turned 30 (am going to be 37 on the 22nd). My doc told me it was fibroids. I'd had ultra-sounds to pinpoint their existence too. Fibroids can cause the period to be especially heavy, with clotting.Looks like pieces of liver.


----------



## Gswanson (Aug 23, 2001)

Hi Ladies and AmCall. It's amazing how different doctors will tell you different things. I am 52 and post-menopausal (due to a complete hysterectomy in 1993 at the age of 44). I was told I had fibroids when I was about 35 and the doctor kept watch on them. They supposedly were not large enough at the time to operate on. I had cramped horribly all of my menustrating life beginning at age 11. I had my daughter at age 19 and immediately got on birth control pills. They stopped the cramps and stopped the heavy flow, but gave me excruciating migraines. But not wanting another child, I endured the headaches for 5 years. Then I was diagnosed with an ovarian cycst at age 23 after being on the pills for 4 years. I had the cyst removed which was benign, but felt the early birth control pills (1969-1973) may have contributed to the cyst. So after 5 years on the pills I decided to have a tubaligation at Age 25. The doctors were shocked, tried to talk me out of it, but I said, I'm a career woman and I knew I didn't want any more children. Although my mind was made up, I kind of knew that if they could put hearts into people, they'd come up with a way to reverse a tubaligation which they did a few years later. But I never regretted having my tubes tied and never wanted any additional children. My daughter is now 33 and I have 2 grand children aged 1 and 5. Anyway, my periods were always regular, but after I got off the pills and used the tube tying as birth control, the cramps and heavy flow came back. I endured that from age 25 to 44 when I had the hysterectomy, but what I want to tell you ladies is that my doctors always told me that anytime you are "clotting", that blood is not your "period" blood. Your period blood is natural clean blood that has been saved up during the previous month in anticipation of a pregnancy as we all know. My doctor told me that any clots were from the blood in your body/system, signaling that something is wrong. As a consequence of losing blood from my system, I became anemic. The fibroid tumors caused the clotting and heavy bleeding and eventually grew large enough to warrant them being taken out. Although I ended up dealing with the hot flashes earlier than I'd want to, I do not miss my periods. They upset my whole routine for at least 8 to 10 days out of a month . . . what to wear, how I'll feel, sleepless nights of jumping up 2 or three times a night to keep from ruining my bed linens . . .will I be on my period when I take a particular trip? Since my mother and older sister went through natural menopause at 53, my doctors assumed I'd be around that age too and at 44 they knew I couldn't bleed that heavily for another 9 years. Any way, I remarried at age 49 (5 years after beginning surgical menopause) and after being divorced for 24 years to a wonderful man who is only 7 months older than me. The Hysterectomy does not affect my sex life. I go on and off of Estrogen because I am petite and I have enough problem bloating with the IBS-C and I don't want to deal with the big waistline and bloated look in the face that some estrogens give you. I've found a good one called Estratest that doesn't seem to have many side effects and helps tremendously in the summer with the hot flashes, but after three or 4 months of being on it, if I start looking like I'm gaining weight, I'll get off of them for a couple months. Any way, I said all of that to say, go to the doctor and have a thorough check up. It is not good to lose so much blood and clot too. Doctors usually won't bother fibroids if they are small and causing you miminal discomfort and they assume you can live with the pain and inconvenience of a heavy flow, but although my periods were heavy, I wasn't clotting severely until about 3 years prior to my hysterectomy and the fibroids stayed "okay" from age 35 until 44 and then they shot off and started growing. Nothing was cancerous, thank God, but it was time for them to go. And again, I'm glad I had the hysterectomy and I don't miss those monthly life altering periods. Good luck to you at the doctor's. Glo


----------

